# 10.7.4 sur Athlon socket 939



## Deleted member 340362 (6 Juin 2012)

Récemment, j'ai vu qu'il y avait eu une grande évolution, des bidouilleurs ont sorti un noyau AMD pour Lion (http://www.osx86.net/view/2723-amd_kernel_v6_for_10.7.4.html).
J'ai donc ressorti mon vaillant Athlon 3800+ X2 sur socket 939, chipset NVidia NForce4, et j'ai finalement réussi l'installation !
Bon, tout n'est pas parfait, je n'ai pas de son,je reste en 32 bits, y'a pleins de trucs qui ne se lancent pas et je dois attendre une trentaine de secondes au démarrage pour avoir un timeout qui débarque sur le bureau.
Mais bon, c'est quand même une belle performance !


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2012)

Je vois pas lintérêt car ton machin rame le cake sévère.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (8 Juin 2012)

Ben un Athlon 3800+ c'est un double coeur overclocké à 2.4GHz, au niveau processeur ça t'éclate tous les MacBook Air avec leur processeurs ULV.

Mon disque d'installation c'est un vélociraptor, il dépasse en rapidité tous les disques durs à 5400trs des Macbook Pro, des iMacs et des Macs Minis.

Ma carte graphique c'est une 9600GT overclockée d'usine, donc elle est plus performante que presque toutes les cartes des MBP, MBA Mini, imac (sauf peut-être le haut de gamme).

Alors c'est sûr, sous 10.7.4 ça merdouille grave, mais c'est pour le fun. Par contre, je peux te dire que sous 10.5 ou 10.6 ça tourne vraiment bien. Surtout pour un PC de 2006.


----------

